# CPC-A Job interview on Monday...advice?



## reneedanielle22  (Jul 11, 2014)

Hello

My name is Renee' and I took the CPC exam on 6/28/14 and found out I passed on 7/7/14. I am so relieved to know I passed. 

I started putting my CPC-A Resume practically everywhere & I got a call tonight around 8 pm from a Urology practice for an interview Monday for a Billing & Coding through EMR position. 

I feel somewhat nervous yet I have a strange calm feeling at the same time.

I'm curious to know if anyone, would be willing, to share any tips for the interview. Any specific questions related to Urology should I be asking? What CPC/Billing questions would be the most important going in? 

I would be in your debt if you could share your knowledge with me. 

Thanks in advance,

Renee'


----------



## gmiles (Jul 12, 2014)

Congrats to you I took my test today 7-12-14 and it was okay, hard and easy but the time was not enough.

What did you use to study with, hopefully I pass as well. But if not will certainly be going back

Thanks
Gail


----------



## reneedanielle22  (Jul 12, 2014)

@ Gmiles 

I used the study guide questions in the study guide book and I used the Practice questions online. I got a timer and timed myself to be under 2 min 15 sec per question on the book and online assessments. I also looked at some coding videos on youtube and got great advice on how to approach the test. I started on the last question first and worked my way backwards. so I didn't panic on the first set of questions because I was told it was the hardest. Made sure to wear a watch and made sure I got thru each column within an hour and if my hour went by & I was still on one of the 5 columns I knew to speed up.


----------



## gmiles (Jul 14, 2014)

Okay Thanks, I was all over the book at times trying to complete the easy ones first, surely hope I don't have to repeat the test. Thanks for the info


----------



## reneedanielle22  (Jul 15, 2014)

Well, I got the job without anyone's advice. 

To all the CPC-A's out there it is quite possible to land your first gig. 
MY ADVICE to all the CPC-A's like myself is to be persistent, do a keyword career search using CPC-A...there are jobs out there. 

I was intimidated by all of the negative talk from people saying they can't find a job, etc...But, I remained positive, knowing I am quite capable of doing anything, regardless of experience or not.


----------



## aeades01 (Jul 15, 2014)

*Congrats! I also took my CPC exam on 6/28/14 and passed and looking for a job?*

What search do you look in for CPC-A to look for? Also do you mind me asking where you live? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## gmiles (Jul 15, 2014)

Yeah Congrats to you


----------



## ollielooya (Jul 15, 2014)

Yep, it can be lonely "out there" sometimes when you encounter the "sounds of silence".  However, once again this can be good training in disguise as it prepares you to go it alone and learn to be decisive.  Sometimes you'll get responses, sometime you will not

Congratulations on landing your first job so soon after taking your exam.  I'm sure others will read this with great interest knowing it can be done.  You'll get a chance to put into practice what you learned from your studies, and discover that it doesn't always parallel what you're required to do in the work environment.  But approach the challenges as element of "fun" and you'll end up loving your job.  Might not work for others, but it sure does for me!


----------



## reneedanielle22  (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks Gmiles  and thanks Ollielooya.


----------



## reneedanielle22  (Jul 16, 2014)

@ aeades I used practically all of them but Indeed was the most helpful. In fact the employer saw my resume and emailed me for an interview. There are jobs that will say CPC-A's are encouraged to apply. I live between New York and Maryland  so I was looking both places. The job I got is in Maryland so I'll be there from now on...


----------



## myeunoia (Jul 17, 2014)

Congratulations! Inspiring for other CPC-As like ourselves!


----------



## carjjen (Jul 18, 2014)

*good luck!*

Congratulations on your certification.  And on getting a job interview.  I would suggest you research "performance based job interviews" as you will be selling yourself and also be aware you will be taking a test that is timed and several pages long.  I had an interview at a medical center and they gave me two tests, one was about inpatient coding and there were a lot of questions about E&M coding. 
Be prepared to wait for a long time, it's a long interview process, and ask how many people are also applying for the job. 
I had an interview in March for a part time entry level position with a facility that first was a phone interview with HR, then I went in person for my second interview with the coding manager and took the eight page test. They decided in June that they weren't going to hire anyone because ICD-10 had been pushed back yet again and so from March to June I had high hopes for employment, so expect to be let down.  
I myself cannot find an entry level position, and it is very disheartening.  AAPC needs to tell the coding students up front their chance of finding a job is low (75%) and then the student could decide whether it is worthwhile to go forward with their plans. It sounded so great at the time but after spending at least $3000 on courses, books and CEUs, I don't have a bright outlook.  Every facility blames it on the economy!


----------



## reneedanielle22  (Jul 23, 2014)

@ Carjjen Your "outlook" will be as bright as you make it. So keep the windows open. I actually got the job I interviewed for. I had to really "sell it"...I would not let them say because you have "no experience" blah blah blah blah....Everytime they had a negative statement like that I followed it with a positive one. When they said "you don't have any experience" I said: "well actually AAPC counts my 1 year of training as 1 year of actual experience. I had a lot of practice to prepare me to effectively & efficiently bill & code. I also was able to pass my CPC exam on my 1st try when 60% of those do not. So I am completely capable of doing the job". I also told them because I'm so eager to get the "A" dropped from my license I am willing to come in early, stay late & perform duties outside the scope of my job title. I really had to convince them to "pick me pick me"...blah blah blah...Say what you need to say to sell it and get the job. at the end of the day its about getting your foot in the door. Oh and make sure your resume is on point.


----------



## S_Williams (Jul 28, 2014)

Congrats Renee! I'm sure that your success has everything to do with your positive attitude! Carry that through your career and you'll go far! Good luck!


----------



## davisgirl (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you Renee for the positive information.  I have worked in a hospital for 20 years but not in billing or coding.  I passed my certification 12/13 and have applied for several jobs where I currently work and have been unable to land a coding job due to the lack of experience in billing/coding.


----------



## davisgirl (Jul 28, 2014)

Btw, congrats Renee on landing a coding job!!!


----------



## reneedanielle22  (Jul 30, 2014)

THANKS @ davisgirl & S_Williams!


----------

